# In Spielen mit Freunden chatten?



## Tim1974 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ein Freund fragte mich, ob es möglich ist, z.B. in Far Cry 3 oder Star Craft 2 im Spiel problemlos zu chatten. Ich meine ja es geht, aber hab es nie probiert bisher. Allgemein hab ich keine Multiplayererfahrungen und bin immer etwas besorgt, daß mein Rechner gehackt werden könnte, wärend ich stundenlang online spiele.

Könnt Ihr mir mehr zu Thema Chatten (vielleicht sogar Kommunikation via Headset?) in Spielen etwas sagen und mich vielleicht bezüglich der Sicherheitsbedenken beruhigen?
Ist das online-spielen (am PC) eigentlich immer kostenlos, wenn man eine Flatrate hat? Falls nein, bei welchen Spielen kostet es etwas extra?

Sorry, falls meine Fragen etwas naiv rüber kommen, aber hab davon eben keine Ahnung bisher!

MfG.
Tim


----------



## the.hai (21. Dezember 2013)

dein  rechner ist am Internet angeschlossen? dann ist die hackgefahr durch spiele schonmal nicht größer^^

chat in den spielen variert von den spielen selbst, ansonsten kann man auch teamspeak extern nutzen: TeamSpeak

sofern du eine internet flatrate hast (unbegrenzte datenmenge) ist das spielen generell kostenlos, sofern das spiel in der anschaffung und im "betrieb" kein geld kostet. natürlich muss man die meisten spiele kaufen, es gibt auch welche mit gebühren (world of warcraft z.b.) oder auch alles umsonst, nur einzelne inhalte kann man kaufen (pay to win: world of warplanes, world of tnaks)

solltest du natürlich einen volumentarif beim internet haben, kann es auch sein, dass ab einer bestimmten datenmenge extra kosten vom anbieter nafallen (das gibs heute bei festnetz dsl aber eigentlich nichtmehr).


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hab ein vDSL 50 MBit mit Flaterate.
Teamspeak wäre interessant, ist das eine Extrasoftware, die unabhängig von den Spielen läuft?
Es ist doch egal, wo mein gegenüber sitzt, also egal ob auch in Deutschland, den USA oder Australien oder sonstwo, oder nicht?


----------



## Atomtoaster (21. Dezember 2013)

Grundsätzlich egal wo dein Gegenüber sitzt, nur die Verbindung zwischen Euch könnte natürlich langsamer sein und minimale Verzögerungen auftreten, die aber kaum merkbar sein sollten.

Teamspeak läuft völlig unabhängig von Spielen, man benötigt jedoch einen Server auf dem man sich trifft - gibt aber mehr als genug, einfach mal die Serverliste durchstöbern.

Solltest du Steam, Origin oder Uplay benutzen kannst du auch direkt im Spiel das Interface aufrufen und schreiben, ohne aus dem Spiel heraustabben zu müssen - dann müsstest ihr nur dort befreundet sein.



Online Spielen kannst du aber ruhig, davon wird dein Rechner nicht gehackt.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Dezember 2013)

Gut, danke für die Tips.
Kann ich denn über UPlay oder Steam oder Battlenet auch mit Headset kommunizieren oder geht das nur mit Extrasoftware?


----------

